# Trips for AngelFins to the GTA in April



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We will be one of the vendors at the Durham Region Aquarium Society Aquariama in Ajax (AJAX Community Centre
75 Centennial Road, Ajax) on April 7th.

The weekend after (April 13th) we will be doing our GTA run, here is the list of our stops.
GTA run: Saturday April 13th, 2013

9:45 a.m Carpool parking lot - 401 and Regional Road 25 (Milton)

10:15 a.m. Starbucks - Hurontario St and Britannia Rd (Mississauga)
 11:00 a.m. Future Shop (parking lot near Pet Value) - Weston Rd and highway 401
 11:45 a.m. Chapters - Kennedy Rd and highway 401 (Kennedy Commons - next to the sign for the plaza with Chapters)
 12:30 p.m.Milestones - Warden Ave and highway 7 (Markham)
 2:00 p.m. Home Sense - Newmarket (Younge Street and Green Ln W)

You can submit your orders for both events through our website or via email or PM.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

The deadline for orders for our GTA run is today (Friday April 12th) 5 p.m.

We received a few new products this morning:

Golden Pearls
Decapsulated brine shrimp eggs
GSL Brine Shrimp Eggs 90% Hatch Rate
GSL Brine Shrimp Eggs 80% Hatch Rate


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

oh shoot...I have some stuff on my list but missed your deadline for tomorrow's run. Guess I'll find you at the London auction...


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, we will be at the London auction on May the 5th. We will also be making another run to the GTA probably on May the 18th.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

ADA 60P - ordered
ADA Aqua Soil - ordered
Various Stones - ordered

Hand drawn picture of an Angel fish on a piece of paper - ordered.

Will OP deliver?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Jarmila, thank you for the Metro. Pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you Jarmilca!

Sorry about the trouble, 

If Angelfin was late to your location, the fault was with me. I was short 7 dollars and they said I could paypal them later. That amazing trust! Good thing the AMT was right there.
They even carry the tank to my car (it was next to theirs) but still. Here is my shipment. I just finish my custom regulator so this was perfect timing. A++ would do business again.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

+1 for good business practice.

Friendly, accomodating, and good price on many items. The GTA stops are very awesome!

Will continue doing business with this store.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We are very happy that the run was successful despite the rainy cold weather. Thanks to all who ordered.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Unfortunately,for various reasons we will not be doing delivery runs any longer. 

We will be vendors at the London show on May 5th. 

Our products can be picked up from our warehouse in Guelph or you can order it through our website and we will ship it to your door. 
Our website has a shipping estimator, that will give you a shipping cost estimate based on your postal code. Simply add a desired item into your shopping cart and click "Estimate Shipping".


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That's no good


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

jarmilca said:


> Unfortunately,for various reasons we will not be doing delivery runs any longer.
> 
> We will be vendors at the London show on May 5th.
> 
> ...


Well that just sucks. If I had known I would have ordered way more stuff. 
Best of luck to you guys.
--
Paul


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> Well that just sucks. If I had known I would have order way more stuff.
> Best of luck to you guys.
> --
> Paul


I apologize Paul. Unfortunately, we were forced to make this decision today.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

jarmilca said:


> I apologize Paul. Unfortunately, we were forced to make this decision today.


No need to apologize. Some things are out of our control.
--
Paul


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

The added cost of gas from western areas to the GTA areas is huge! Most times we don't add that into our prices and therefore end up eating away any profit we have made on our sales.

Kudos to you for making these deliveries to the people in GTA. Your products
are 1st rate and prices well below some other suppliers. 

I mentioned your products to someone from Oregon who couldn't believe the difference in your price to a US supplier, they should be contacting you soon....hope it works out for you 

Best regards
Anna


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We keep receiving requests for a last "AngelFins run". To clarify any rumours, the decision to stop the runs was not because of cost, or the soon to be addition to our family. The reason behind it is, apparently some of our competitors frowned at the way we delivered orders to our clients. And because we share the same distributors that agreed with the competitors concerns, we had to make the choice to do the "right thing" and stop the runs.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

That's what upsets me is how the "competitors" run and whine behind your backs because you guys are delivering a service to customers to bring the orders to them ON YOUR OWN DIME, AND your not charging us any delivery on that. Also it does burn me how the vendors that you all share support that and ask you to stop. If these "competitors" have an issue then why don't THEY start getting smart and offer additional services as well. I think the big box stores and store fronts serve their purposes to new start ups and customers NOT heavy into the hobby.. but for someone who runs lots of tanks and so forth, cutting costs is a big thing and to receive awesome products and GREAT pricing is another bonus..... NOT a lot of choice in the Durham region and Angelfins was a great blessing for me and my hobby....

I would love for these vendors and complainant stores to step forward...

sorry for the rant... )-:


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I want to take this chance to congratulate the new member of the familia.

About the competitors complaint, how can they possibly find that a little small family business doing a once in a month delivery in their territory is of any concernable threat to them, when they are at a location for the whole month doing regular business every day? They must be large enough together or by themselves as that the supplier feels they must step in and do the "right thing", otherwise, this could not possibly happen. 

Well, I am going to recommend Angelfins to any new hobbyist I meet.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

fish_luva said:


> That's what upsets me is how the "competitors" run and whine behind your backs because you guys are delivering a service to customers to bring the orders to them ON YOUR OWN DIME, AND your not charging us any delivery on that. Also it does burn me how the vendors that you all share support that and ask you to stop. If these "competitors" have an issue then why don't THEY start getting smart and offer additional services as well. I think the big box stores and store fronts serve their purposes to new start ups and customers NOT heavy into the hobby.. but for someone who runs lots of tanks and so forth, cutting costs is a big thing and to receive awesome products and GREAT pricing is another bonus..... NOT a lot of choice in the Durham region and Angelfins was a great blessing for me and my hobby....
> 
> I would love for these vendors and complainant stores to step forward...
> 
> sorry for the rant... )-:


+2 I bought some foam off Angelfins and it was 2" short, she appoligised and offered to ship the correct size.. I bought a cf at ai and brought it home and it didn't work, I was going to markham in a couple weeks do I figured IDE bring it in then as its not around the corner from me, I called n told them my problem and they laughed, when I brough it in they said they don't do refunds or exchanges... found this such bs that they wouldn't exchange it. I havnt bought a single thing of them sense customer service is a big thing with fish as the markup allows for it. When they offer none people will stop supporting them. This is why everyone loves you and your products Angelfins you go out of your way to help everyone! Which not alot of people do... It sucks your done doing these trips, will you still be doing shipment? Can you bend the bar by allowing people to do area group orders? I would drive to Waterloo load up my car n come back doing drop offs on the way


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

you can buy or group buy from Angelfins as much as you want, and that will surely support them and keep them going. They just cant do physical deliveries anymore, but they can sell and ship, as Jamilca already mentioned this.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I will continue to buy from them and will try to organize group buys in the near future


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

Great customer service trumps all. People will go out of their way and even pay a premium for it. I know I will at least. Angelfins is a fine example of these qualities with or without local delivery! Being in sales as a profession, I know I would be nowhere without my clients and servicing them is my first priority. 

This move by Anglefins only serves to reinforce thier professionalism and business ethics. The big boxes and the "competition" can learn a lot from this. At the end of the day, let them fight it out amongst themselves and let the cream rise to the top.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

That is true and i have ordered from them a couple of times as well and had it shipped and WILL continue to do that...

cheers!!!



zfarsh said:


> you can buy or group buy from Angelfins as much as you want, and that will surely support them and keep them going. They just cant do physical deliveries anymore, but they can sell and ship, as Jamilca already mentioned this.


----------



## FynePrint (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh that really sucks... I actually came on today, directly looking for the post of the next GTA drop off from Angelfins. Sorry to hear the bad news... Hopefully someone can put together a group buy and keep the ball still rolling.


----------

